# BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs?



## amorak (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have an '07 GTi with a Carbonio intake & Stage 1+ 93 Octage Unitronic chip. 
I am going to change my stock plugs, and I am wondering, who is running the BKR7EIX (One heat range colder) or BKR6EIX (stock heat range)?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (amorak)*

I run NGK BKR7E (copper plugs changed every 5k miles) with GIAC, APR TBE, and Dbilas Intake. You will not get a straight answer with this here. Everyone has their opinions and some have shown data that both with work well in these cars.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (amorak)*

I installed the BKR7EIX and they reduced my timing pull (REVO stage 1) .5-1 degree across the board compared to stock plugs. Engine also runs noticably smoother, especially at idle.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (amorak)*

There's alot of ppl running bkr7eix, on stg 2 that's definitely what you should be running. It's hard to say what you should run on stg1, since you're sort of in between the need for a colder plug and the stock plug. I'd probably go with the 7eix anyway.


----------



## DeathMoJo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (blackvento36)*

im running the 1 step colder plugs. With stage 2 my stock heat range plugs were showing wear, the colder plugs are looking good after 5k miles.


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (DeathMoJo)*

I run the bkre 8 eix plugs on a stage 1 APR.
Runs great. I have brand new 7s to try after I get my DP and go stage 2.
I'll see if it feels any different.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (davebs14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_I run the bkre 8 eix plugs on a stage 1 APR.
Runs great. I have brand new 7s to try after I get my DP and go stage 2.
I'll see if it feels any different.

Now I'm confused, you want to run a range warmer than you already are after you try to get more out of your engine?


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (milan616)*

bkr7e in my car. no complaints, car runs smoother than it did with the stock plugs. unitrinic stg 1+ apr sport tbe neuspeed intake


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

NGK's website does not have either of these part #'s...where do you order them from?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

I got the copper NGK plugs from AdvanceAuto...$2 a piece.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

EBAY store...I buy all my plugs from this guy he has an awesome price and he usually has the in stock. BKR7EIX
Dave Camp 
702-336-0660
http://stores.ebay.com/DaveKnowsDeals 
Tell him that Brandon in vegas sent ya


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 4:39 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info Brandon - I already have an email into him!


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (milan616)*

The lower the # the warmer the plug.
the 8 is colder than the 7.

_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
Now I'm confused, you want to run a range warmer than you already are after you try to get more out of your engine?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (davebs14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_The lower the # the warmer the plug.
the 8 is colder than the 7.


What I meant was that he is using 8 already on stage 1, and he says he is going to move to 7 when he goes stage 2. I thought maybe if he was doing a bigger IC that would make sense, but I can only imagine cylinder temps going up on stage 2.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (milan616)*

i run the ngk brk6eix and it runs just fine. i have stage 2 and my car isn't slow, you're not going to notice much of a difference if any with the brk7eix. if the chip companies thought colder plugs would make a big difference, don't you think they'd sell a "stage 2+" or something?
They could include a new "revised" program, that even comes with new spark plugs and coil packs!


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (milan616)*

I only have the 7s if I have problems on the 8s. On my last car it would run like crap in the cold weather on 2 heat range colder plugs. So I bought the 7s as well just incase









_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
What I meant was that he is using 8 already on stage 1, and he says he is going to move to 7 when he goes stage 2. I thought maybe if he was doing a bigger IC that would make sense, but I can only imagine cylinder temps going up on stage 2.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (davebs14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_I only have the 7s if I have problems on the 8s. On my last car it would run like crap in the cold weather on 2 heat range colder plugs. So I bought the 7s as well just incase









Now that is the answer I was looking for!








If the 8s are a problem during the cold in Houston I'm kind of worried how the 7s might perform on a cold, winter morning in New England


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
Now that is the answer I was looking for!








If the 8s are a problem during the cold in Houston I'm kind of worried how the 7s might perform on a cold, winter morning in New England









I'm curious about that too, but I will find out soon enough. Its only gotten down to near freezing here in Denver so far this year, and everything still runs perfect with the 7s. But its going to get a lot colder.


----------



## amorak (Aug 27, 2007)

I just put the 7's in my '07 GTI, seem to be doing great at freezing temps


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
Now that is the answer I was looking for!








If the 8s are a problem during the cold in Houston I'm kind of worried how the 7s might perform on a cold, winter morning in New England









i dont think 8's will make a difference, like i said ive been running the 7's since the car was chipped, its been through a ny summer and part of a vegas summer, and no difference, id just run the 7's all year round.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (Type S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Type S* »_
i dont think 8's will make a difference, like i said ive been running the 7's since the car was chipped, its been through a ny summer and part of a vegas summer, and no difference, id just run the 7's all year round. 

We'er not worried about the heat of summer, we're worried about sub-freezing winter temps.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
We'er not worried about the heat of summer, we're worried about sub-freezing winter temps.

it should be fine, stock is a 6, so one step cooler wont hurt it any


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (Type S)*

BKR7EIX here... stock software, neuspeed pflo... big difference in idle and all around the band,. Stock plugs were white and overheated these step cold iradiums run awsome.. espially on a 40 degree night.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

just put in bkr7eix's at 6700 miles. 500 after i got chipped.
i felt that power delivery was smoother, and the idle was nicer.
stock plugs had black soot around the electrods, but not on the electrodes themselves.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

im gonna try a set of the brk8e's when it warms up


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (milan616)*

I"m comparing apples to oranges. ON my old car...a NA miata 2 heat range colder plugs would misfire at times when it was below 40 degrees. 
I"m not sure the 8s make any difference over the 7s but in theory they should be better, but its probably not anything that can be shown on a dyno....i dunno. I got 7s if the 8s turn out to suck in the cold LOL so far so good....hasn't dipped below 50 yet.....or 60 for that matter

_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
Now that is the answer I was looking for!








If the 8s are a problem during the cold in Houston I'm kind of worried how the 7s might perform on a cold, winter morning in New England


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: BKR7EIX or BKR6EIX Plugs? (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_I installed the BKR7EIX and they reduced my timing pull (REVO stage 1) .5-1 degree across the board compared to stock plugs. Engine also runs noticably smoother, especially at idle. 

i am also revo stage 1, and i will have to second his findings. i just ran vag-com logs over and over again, and compared them to before the bmkr7eix plugs, and i am getting much less timing pull.


----------

